# Stelara Injection



## MaryG215 (Apr 20, 2012)

We have patients bringing in their own Stelara....which injection code should we be using.....96372?  Thank you


----------



## jholt12 (Jun 7, 2012)

The code you would use is 96401. You are injecting Monoclonal antibody agents into the patient.

Julia


----------

